

Solving turnover (unusual dailywtf) - presidentender
http://thedailywtf.com/Articles/Up-or-Out-Solving-the-IT-Turnover-Crisis.aspx?tryandsee=true

======
bhoung
Nice article. Should almost be understanding turnover rather than solving it.

